

Faster file editing with Vim - gdiocarez
http://arcibalio.com/faster-file-editing-in-vim/

======
seren
tl;dr

use CtrlP plugin [0]

(The post is not that long, but rather light on content...)

[0] [https://github.com/kien/ctrlp.vim](https://github.com/kien/ctrlp.vim)

